# Intel Desktop Board D201GLY2 - experience ?

## Wooff

Hello,

Iam a new (yesterday) owner of Intel Desktop Board D201GLY2. And unfortunatelly it is a little tricky one and not well descipted at the same time ))-: So any ideas, experience and worked solutions are welcomed. 

I would like to start with first question. Which -march flag should I use? That is Celeron procesor, but based on Core Solo core and some sources are talking about Conroe-L. 

Next problem is video ))-: SIS662 is not the best one. I already found several posts about vertical noise in higher resolutions. Is it working for you? 

So, here is my configuration:

Intel Desktop Board D201GLY2

1GB DDR2 667MHz PC5300 CL5 KINGSTON BOX

Samsung SpinPoint T166 400GB, SATA2 NCQ, 16MBcache, 7200ot., 8.9ms, HD403LJ

Case EM-142/FSL090

And some more info directly after first reboot ((-: 

# emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.3.19 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-suspend2-r2 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 01 Dec 2007 15:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo "

LINGUAS="en cs"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apm avi bash-competition berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cpudetection cracklib crypt cups directfb divx4linux dnd dnsdb dri encode exif fbcon fbdev fortran freetype ftp gdbm gif gpm gt3 hal iconv icq imlib ipv6 isdnlog java javascript jpeg kde lcd mad matroska md5sum midi mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdflib perl pic png pnp pppd python qt qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba session spell spl sse ssl svga symlink tcpd tetex tga tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vorbis wmf x86 xine xlib xorg xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en cs" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 22

model name      : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU          220  @ 1.20GHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 1200.116

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc up pni monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips        : 2401.72

clflush size    : 64

```

The strange thing is that yesterday it said CPUFAMILY 6 MODEL 6 !! STEPING 0 !! but Iam not sure that was late night.

----------

## didymos

The Celeron 220 is actually part of the Core2 family, and supports 64-bit and all that jazz.  In either use case, x86 or amd64, -march=nocona would be appropriate.

----------

## Wooff

So, nobody have this board? ))-: 

W

----------

## atopo

I own this board since today, and I'm facing a weird boot problem:

I have a SATA-HD connected, kernel built with 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

Booting up straight with this boot line in grub.conf fail with VFS Kernel panic:

kernel /boot/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3 pci=noacpi

But as soon as I enter this line during boot, change nothing, and boot it works ...

----------

